# duck hunting



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Guy's any One form vic or nt or sa That Is in to duck hunting? if so post some pics. The left wing nuts Made it illegal to hunt ducks in the states that are not listed which sucks!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah i hunt, our season just opened. No pics atm, will try and get some this weekend.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah i hunt, our season just opened. No pics atm, will try and get some this weekend.


Good Stuff! Whats the bag Limit on ducks in the nt?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't remember really, i think it used to be 5 ducks (can't remember if that was total or of each species) and 7 goose. But i think they increased bag limits and shortened the hunting season this year.


----------



## shell477 (Sep 26, 2011)

My whole family are shooters and go duck hunting every year. I am the only one who doesnt, although I'm still pretty mean with a rifle


----------



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep. Gordo Do you get the greeny Left wing nuts causing trouble on The opening day of duck season up your way?


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 26, 2011)

Not ducks here, but deer. Would love to see pics from those that do hunt the duckies (yum yum!).


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish duck hunting was illegal in all states. I am not against hunting or shooting, but why not stick to introduced feral species? 

Goats, Buffalo, Foxes, Deer etc etc?

This way you are helping the environment, not hindering it?


----------



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay There are Bag limits on ducks. Hunting ducks all so Helps keep there numbers down preventing overpopulation.. and You need to 
register before you can go hunt ducks....
No more left wing nuts need to post in this thread cheers


----------



## Magpie (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I wish duck hunting was illegal in all states. I am not against hunting or shooting, but why not stick to introduced feral species?
> 
> Goats, Buffalo, Foxes, Deer etc etc?
> 
> This way you are helping the environment, not hindering it?



Yup, good idea. Ban duck hunting like NSW has. Then there's no need for a set season or bag limit or rules about not hunting at night or even a rules that any duck carcasses must be used (eaten) like the states that allow duck hunting. All that is needed is for a farmer to get a DMP and eveyone can come round and blast as many ducks as they want until the DMP quota is full. 
Oh, and you lose out on having duck hunting groups available for conservation and rehabilitation of wetlands.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeh magpie He is a typical anti hunter....


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2011)

snakeo said:


> Jay There are Bag limits on ducks. Hunting ducks all so Helps keep there numbers down preventing overpopulation.. and You need to
> register before you can go hunt ducks....
> No more left wing nuts need to post in this thread cheers



Hi there.... it's the left wing nutter again! How regulated are these bag limits? Is it as policed as size limits in fishing? Because if it is, lets face it..... no one takes notice of it. I am sorry if i am being ignorant but i have never heard of there being any issues with wetland birds and overpopulation?



Magpie said:


> Yup, good idea. Ban duck hunting like NSW has. Then there's no need for a set season or bag limit or rules about not hunting at night or even a rules that any duck carcasses must be used (eaten) like the states that allow duck hunting. All that is needed is for a farmer to get a DMP and eveyone can come round and blast as many ducks as they want until the DMP quota is full.
> Oh, and you lose out on having duck hunting groups available for conservation and rehabilitation of wetlands.



If duck hunting is BANNED then it means just that... NO DUCK HUNTING ALLOWED AT ALL AT ANY TIME OF THE YEAR. If i say i would prefer if duck hunting was banned, i do not mean i want duck hunting ''season'' banned and the whole year is a free for all!!! That would be smart wouldn't it. I am sure if it were needed for ''conservation and rehabilitation'' the authorities could band together a small group of hunters for this purpose.



snakeo said:


> Yeh magpie He is a typical anti hunter....



I am NOT anti hunter. I never said i was did i? Did i not say i couldn't care less if certain animals were shot? Heck, i would even JOIN you on a hunt depending on what you were hunting. So no.... not a ''typical anti hunter'' here


----------



## snakeo (Sep 26, 2011)

In vic duck hunting is Heavily regulated rangers at wet lands checking Bag Limits you need to apply for a permit before you can Hunt ducks... Its not a free for all so to speak..


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 26, 2011)

snakeo said:


> In vic duck hunting is Heavily regulated rangers at wet lands checking Bag Limits you need to apply for a permit before you can Hunt ducks... Its not a free for all so to speak..



That is good to know, and i hope it is true. i just wish hunting was restricted to feral / introduced animals.


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> That is good to know, and i hope it is true. i just wish hunting was restricted to feral / introduced animals.



Absolutely agree with you jay, also brings a-bit of pride knowing you're making a difference.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd much prefer people to be hunting ferals, and I wouldn't hunt duck mysel (might eat it though), but who am I to stop others fun. Out of curiosity isn't it about now that ducks start to have hatchlings? And if so isn't that an odd time to have hunting season, I mean you shoot two parents and you wipe out the entire recruitment of those individuals....


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh hai there left wing nutter 

The NT is heavily regulated, there are some species that are totally protected and others that you can take on a permit under certain conditions. We have to use steel or other non-toxic bird shot when hunting and on the hunting reserves the rangers are out in force every season enforcing bag limits and the other conditions of our permits.

There are 4 hunting reserves in the whole of the NT that can be hunted (unless you get permission from private or Indigenous land owners but you still need a permit and it still needs to be during the season) and all of the season is before the birds drop their eggs.

Jay you'll usually find that some of the biggest conservationists (especially in regard to wetland conservation) are the waterfowl hunters. We are alot like fishermen. Other hunters are some of the biggest dobbers and lobbiers out there lol. We know that we could have this privelidge taken off us at any time. If we see another hunter acting unethically, doing something illegal or dangerous we dob them in because it reflects on the rest of us.

As for hunting ferals, well you know i do that too! But beleive it or not the government actually makes it easier for us to hunt waterfowl than pigs, buffalo, horses etc. There are four crown land reserves in the NT where we can legally hunt waterfowl, but there are only 2 that we can hunt ferals on and some ferals are protected by the commonwealth and others we need special permits to hunt. And god forbid should we get caught shooting a feral outside of those conditions, we get put up on weapons, wildlife and trespass charges!

But back to waterfowl! By all accounts it seems to be sustainable, humane and safe under the conditions we hunt under. I don't see it any different to fishing.



Jay84 said:


> I wish duck hunting was illegal in all states. I am not against hunting or shooting, but why not stick to introduced feral species?
> 
> Goats, Buffalo, Foxes, Deer etc etc?
> 
> This way you are helping the environment, not hindering it?



It's like anything, make it worth something to someone and those people will conserve it.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got absolutely nothing against anyone who shoots sustainable game for food. Shooting animals for fun, unless of course we're talking ferals , I don't get.

I've got to pick myself up a .22. The .308 is not leaving much rabbit :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately - as with any hunting sport, there are innocent casualties...

How many native water birds die needlessly for duck hunting?

I know it happens in NZ and it annoys me... Pukeko continually get slaughtered illegally!

How many here could identify a freckled duck at a distance?

Other species like swans, darters, ibis, spoonbills (all of which I think fall under the protected species) often succumb to ignorant hunters...

But as in any sport - there's always a few that ruin it for the rest...

Me... I'll continue to target introduced fish like salmon and trout, and also enjoy watching people hunt and kill pig, deer, goat and other ferals... There's no mistaking them in NZ - and you don't have to go far to kill a possum either 

Ducks... Don't even taste that good! Chicken is WAY BETTER (as is quail).


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

slim6y said:


> How many here could identify a freckled duck at a distance?
> 
> Other species like swans, darters, ibis, spoonbills (all of which I think fall under the protected species) often succumb to ignorant hunters...



I wonder how many shot guns can kill a freckled duck at that distance?


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 27, 2011)

My view is if you got a gun and see a duck shoot it who cares there's plenty out there it's not like where taking about hunting a endagered species


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

thomasssss said:


> My view is if you got a gun and see a duck shoot it who cares there's plenty out there it's not like where taking about hunting a endagered species



And that is the kind of view that ruins it for the rest of us!


----------



## snakeo (Sep 27, 2011)

What he need to see is more duck Hunting protesters prosecuted The ones that go in the water ect are breaking the law Last year One got shot in the face cause of her own stupidity and Best bit is No chargers Layed on the hunter! and she was charged for going in the water ect!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2011)

thomasssss said:


> My view is if you got a gun and see a duck shoot it who cares there's plenty out there it's not like where taking about hunting a endagered species



Freckled duck...

Blue billed duck...

I'm fairly sure you're the sort of person that could keep that list going easily... 

Not to mention non target species which are also protected.

Hunting shouldn't be about SPORT it should be about survival and eradication of pests.

I don't know ANYONE here who would NEED duck to survive... I do know people here who could easily kill ferals...

On saying that - you're all about to harp on about my fishing...

I only target FERAL species - trout and salmon... I do not target any natives to NZ what-so-ever!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

When did we lose you back to Sunny NZ? 

If we're going to take that tact Slimey then we could say no one needs meat to survive anymore! I heard tofu is in good supply these days!

I would argue that a hunter, who uses wild game as food, has less impact on the natural environment than someone who relies on farmed animals.




slim6y said:


> Freckled duck...
> 
> Blue billed duck...
> 
> ...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> When did we lose you back to Sunny NZ?
> 
> If we're going to take that tact Slimey then we could say no one needs meat to survive anymore! I heard tofu is in good supply these days!
> 
> I would argue that a hunter, who uses wild game as food, has less impact on the natural environment than someone who relies on farmed animals.



Went back in April... Loving the snow  

As for tofu... When tofu grows legs and eats grass I'll consider eating it... Or, I'll become a vegetarian because of leggy tofu...

I agree, hunting should be more sustainable form of eating... But... The problem here is snakeo may argue that it moves you shoudl shoot it... That is needless...

Shooting duck... They're just tofu with wings... disgusting taste (though, I am partial to a duck in a chicken in a turkey (without the lead shot) which I had for mid-winter xmas... 

Ok... Ultimately - kill ferals for food....

Secondly... allow SMALL amounts of TARGETED only animals for hunting to help minimise damage to natives etc. 

What is so wrong with that?

Too many Aussies have the shoot it if it moves mentality...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Went back in April... Loving the snow
> 
> As for tofu... When tofu grows legs and eats grass I'll consider eating it... Or, I'll become a vegetarian because of leggy tofu...
> 
> ...



Sounds a little like the conditions of waterfowl hunting!?!?!? 

The problem with hunting ferals for food is that we begin to value them, which means we start to conserve them! If we conserve something then we are never getting rid of them... not that we will be getting rid of them anyway, in all likelihood.

Maybe kiwi ducks are disgusting, Aussie ducks are delicious! Especially this time of year when they are full of yellow fat! Cooked on a fire, loaded up with salt... DELICIOUS!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd love to know what species of ducks are legal to hunt in the different states,

Are wood ducks on the menu so to speak?

A big problem in South East Queensland, although not well publicised is the increased number of wood ducks nesting in large hollows which would be suitable for things such as the threatened Glossy Black cockatoo and other larger birds.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2011)

jedi - aren't wood ducks just as much native as cockatoos - perhaps not as good looking, but a lot quieter... But what gives someone the right to choose which natives survive and which don't?

I could be wrong as I don't know my ducks from geese... but... I know Australia has several native ducks - and I believe the wood duck is one (but there are several other countries with 'wood ducks' but they're not the same genus???)

Gordo: Love ya work man... I see what you're saying and I dug my own hole to bury myself in it... But unfortunately, the case stands... Too many people have the shoot first... identify later attitude that cost too many natives their lives....


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 27, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> A big problem in South East Queensland, although not well publicised is the increased number of wood ducks nesting in large hollows which would be suitable for things such as the threatened Glossy Black cockatoo and other larger birds.


 If a glossy black wanted a hollow than a wood duck was occupying, then the Glossy would just take it and the wood duck wouldn't be able to do anything about it. They can also see off sulphurs, galahs and corellas. Yellow tailed blacks are a different proposition.
As for duck hunting, while I don't like it I know that it has caused many wetlands near the Vic/NSW border to be preserved. And preserving habitat is always a good thing.


----------



## Colin (Sep 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Aussie ducks are delicious! DELICIOUS!



mmmm.. Thai Spicy Curry with Crispy Duck


----------



## longqi (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to do a lot of hunting and was raised on venison, prairie chicken, ducks, geese, trout and salmon 
Slowed down a bit a few years ago and yes I completely agree that shooters and fisherman have been largely responsible for things like bag limits, protected areas and restocking
Tend to agree that ferals should be the only target species now
Slightly off subject but Australia is the only nation on Earth that kills and eats its national symbol regularly

For those who say that duck hunting is required to control numbers that is incorrect
Before we came along there were huge flocks of ducks etc etc that darkened the sky during migration periods
They didnt seem to have a problem or natural selection would have refused to allow that many to live
But we plant crops
Birds like crops
So when a duck eats crops we say there are too many??? 
We use this to justify duck hunting

While it is very satisfying to catch/shoot your food; except for in 'tribal' areas I tend to think duck hunting should be banned as it is a 'sport' that leaves a higher percentage of injured birds simply because shotguns are not the most reliable/accurate killing machines; whereas a rifle can virtually guarantee a clean kill nearly every time
Example Roo meat/hide shooters expect 98% instant kill or they dont take the shot


I have excluded 'tribal' areas simply because they actually need the fresh tucker as they dont have McDonalds or Pizza Hut on the corner


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

Much the same as kangaroos, humans have actually created more habitat for duck species to thrive, instead of a natural distribution through the bush where water was available, our urbanisation of bushland has led to an increase in open areas as well as swimming pools, drainage culverts and much more permanent water sources for the ducks, add to the the decrease in allocasuarina forests and habitat and you've got the root of the problem, yes they are native, however due to the human influence and a shift in the equilibrium the duck numbers continue to increase. Once an area becomes urbanised if the wildlife start to become problematic my opinion is that we need to manage it correctly, it's not playing god or anything like that, but if we've created the problem we should be responsible for fixing it, this is however just my opinion.

As for ducks getting kicked out of hollows by other birds wanting to breed, I'm not sure it'd work like that in the real world, a duck sitting on eggs in a hollow would be very aggressive to any intruders be they parrots or other birds, if a parrot is trying to come down a hollow and an angry duck is trying to come up she's not going to come off her eggs easily at all. So on that fact I disagree.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 27, 2011)

Well as long as it's sustainable I'm all for duck hunting. I'd really love to see a few more pigs, rabbits etc... shot though.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 27, 2011)

longqi;2047690
because shotguns are not the most reliable/accurate killing machines; whereas a rifle can virtually guarantee a clean kill nearly
[/QUOTE said:


> You must not HAVE EVER Been hunting with a shotgun Thats is the Most silly Thing I have seen some one say...


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

Depends on many factors including distance and type of animal as to whether a shotgun or rifle is more reliable or accurate. There is not much point trying to argue one over the other.


----------



## Beard (Sep 27, 2011)

Just to stir the pot a little. I shoot the occasional wood duck while I'm out hunting, head shot with a .22. The meat is delicious thinly sliced and cooked on a bbq


----------



## snakeo (Sep 27, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Depends on many factors including distance and type of animal as to whether a shotgun or rifle is more reliable or accurate. There is not much point trying to argue one over the other.


I agree But saying shotguns are not reliable/accurate is Just moronic...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2011)

Beard said:


> Just to stir the pot a little. I shoot the occasional wood duck while I'm out hunting, head shot with a .22. The meat is delicious thinly sliced and cooked on a bbq



Come over here and say that 

You can use my BBQ and I will re-evaluate my taste of duck... But personally... I;ve had duck maybe 10 times in my life (including orange duck....) and I've never been impressed.... I can't count how many times I've had chicken, but, it never fails to impress (not that I like KFC, but there's no KFD is there? And on that note, nor is there a Red Mallard)...


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

KFD. Lol



snakeo said:


> I agree But saying shotguns are not reliable/accurate is Just moronic...



Yes I see your point. However I dont think he was saying that shotguns are not reliable or accurate, he was simply saying that in his opinion they are not AS reliable or accurate as a rifle in taking a clean kill.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2011)

snakeo said:


> You must not HAVE EVER Been hunting with a shotgun Thats is the Most silly Thing I have seen some one say...



For instant kills you really can't compare a shot gun to a rifle. It's like comparing a gun to a bow and arrow, two completely different mediums.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 27, 2011)

You can get shotgun kills out to 125m depends on the chokes barrel length and what type of shells you use


----------



## Beard (Sep 27, 2011)

you know the meaning of KFC yea slim................karnt f'n cook 

Tofu..........You're missing out on a good thing, love the stuff, red thai roast duck curry with tofu, my mouths watering just thinking about it. Its a pity I'm now living a few hundred k's from the restaurant that makes it, I'd be eating it for dinner...........

To the case on the natives. I can see both cases, being a hunter and a conservationalist. Both sides of the fence have strong arguments, though both parties also tend to have one sided views too. 

This is a topic I couldn't be arsed really getting into right now.


Though some people are really so misguided


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

they're not really comparable, they're for entirely different purposes.

for example shooting foxes airside at an airport, have to use a shotgun to minimise the risk of ricochet from a rifle bullet, the accuracy and ability to kill foxes and hares is severely hampered by the scatter of the pellets and the distance of the animals, hard to lure a fox out into the open and get it to come closer to a vehicle to take a good shot, if it were a rifle, the shots can be precisely placed up to a reasonable distance to ensure clean one shot kills.

just very different uses



Beard said:


> To the case on the natives. I can see both cases, being a hunter and a conservationalist. Both sides of the fence have strong arguments, though both parties also tend to have one sided views too.
> 
> This is a topic I couldn't be arsed really getting into right now.
> 
> ...



I do remember seeing that on fail blog some months ago, it really astounds me just how misguided and outright stupid some people really are


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Oh hai there left wing nutter
> 
> The NT is heavily regulated, there are some species that are totally protected and others that you can take on a permit under certain conditions. We have to use steel or other non-toxic bird shot when hunting and on the hunting reserves the rangers are out in force every season enforcing bag limits and the other conditions of our permits.
> I am very pleased to hear it is heavily regulated, but still would rather it not happen. Honestly, how many people can accurately ID a duck that is flying ahead with a setting sun etc etc? You say there are bag limits, but how many ducks are shot and not bagged?
> ...


When i come up to Darwin you HAVE to take me shooting!!!!! But not ducks!!!!



thomasssss said:


> My view is if you got a gun and see a duck shoot it who cares there's plenty out there it's not like where taking about hunting a endagered species



Oh and aren't you the hero  Its idiotic mentalities like this that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

Beard said:


> Just to stir the pot a little. I shoot the occasional wood duck while I'm out hunting, head shot with a .22. The meat is delicious thinly sliced and cooked on a bbq



This sounds delicious! Only ever had them roasted...


----------



## Beard (Sep 27, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oh and aren't you the hero  Its idiotic mentalities like this that ruin it for everyone.




Spot on brother, my guess its coming from a 14 yo who spends the majority of his time playing war computer games then thinks he's a trained sniper


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeo said:


> I agree But saying shotguns are not reliable/accurate is Just moronic...



exactly.. try a winchester semi auto shottie with a clip and you can get several shots off very fast.. only problem is there wouldn't be much left of the duck


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I am very pleased to hear it is heavily regulated, but still would rather it not happen. Honestly, how many people can accurately ID a duck that is flying ahead with a setting sun etc etc? You say there are bag limits, but how many ducks are shot and not bagged?
> 
> When i come up to Darwin you HAVE to take me shooting!!!!! But not ducks!!!!
> 
> ...



We have set times that we are only allowed to shoot during, which is mainly so we have enough light to make a proper ID of the birds we are shooting. The only reason i have seen anyone leave a bird they have shot is because it has dropped into deep crocodile water, (I'm terrified of crocs but even i've walked out thigh deep into the flood plain billabongs to retrieve birds i can still see) so my guess would be not many birds are left. But it does happen, you can drop a bird and then not be able to find them, especially when it is into water full of plants.

Jay i'll be sitting by my phone waiting for your call! I'll put you onto so many pigs that you'll feel bad about how many you've killed! Last time my mate an i went out there were so many pigs we both had time to empty our magazines, reload and then empty our mags again. Josh even killed two pigs with one shot!



snakeo said:


> You can get shotgun kills out to 125m depends on the chokes barrel length and what type of shells you use



A kill much more than 50m out using non-toxic bird shot with a 12g is pretty impressive. 125m? Maybe with solids, but you hit a duck with a solid you wont be taking much home for dinner!


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

Now this sort of rubbish propaganda gets me so bloody furious

but then 

the peta rabbit pic makes me giggle


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep But for most shooters Geting there hands on a semi auto is all most impossible Which sucks!


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeo said:


> Yep But for most shooters Geting there hands on a semi auto is all most impossible Which sucks!



Its difficult but not impossible, but why do you need a semi? A B/A repeater or a lever action is still pretty quick with a bit of practice.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2011)

Beard said:


> Its difficult but not impossible, but why do you need a semi? A B/A repeater or a lever action is still pretty quick with a bit of practice.



Pumps can be quicker again! I don't recon there is any need for semis when ur hunting, that and they scare me. The bloody things keep reloading and cocking themselves! That's just dangerous, even with a safety on i hate carrying a gun that is cocked.


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Pumps can be quicker again! I don't recon there is any need for semis when ur hunting, that and they scare me. The bloody things keep reloading and cocking themselves! That's just dangerous, even with a safety on i hate carrying a gun that is cocked.



I'd love to get my hands on a Rem pump in .223

Self loaders scare me too, accident waiting to happen.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2011)

I slaughtered a pig with a semi-auto pistol once. I should have asked but i watched the owner load it and thought i saw him only put one round in. I shot the pig, jumped the fence (pistol in hand), bled the pig and then handed the gun back holding the barrel (so it was pointing at me). 

Later i thought about it and asked if it had a 2nd round and if it had reloaded itself, he told me that it had but he thought i was safe enough not to worry.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

being scared of a semi autos is is just showing a lack of experience

semi autos do have there place in sports shooting tho such as ipsc comps idpa ect we can own handguns for those comps but no semi auto long arms just silly


----------



## shell477 (Sep 28, 2011)

You can get a semi auto longarms for competition shooting if you can prove that you need it, due to disability etc. Its really hard though. 

Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Pumps can be quicker again! I don't recon there is any need for semis when ur hunting, that and they scare me. The bloody things keep reloading and cocking themselves! That's just dangerous, even with a safety on i hate carrying a gun that is cocked.


 You must not have had much to do with semi autos..... You just leave the bolt open simple as....


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeo said:


> being scared of a semi autos is is just showing a lack of experience
> 
> semi autos do have there place in sports shooting tho such as ipsc comps idpa ect we can own handguns for those comps but no semi auto long arms just silly



Not lack of experience, just personal preferences. I've been shooting for 27 years so I think I've got a little experience. I certainly know that when I'm walking through the bush with a few mates I'd rather be surrounded by bolt actions with an open breech than a semi with a round up the snout and the safety on.


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

shell477 said:


> You can get a semi auto longarms for competition shooting if you can prove that you need it, due to disability etc. Its really hard though.
> 
> Just thought I'd put that out there.



its not that hard you just need a letter from your doctor asking to place you in a more appropriate category.... I help customers get there cat c for clay shooting and its not semi auto rifles you can Only get cat c for sports shooting..... which is semi auto shotguns and pump action shotguns with 5 round magazines only


And to beard its easy you just leve the bolt open on a semi auto


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeo said:


> its not that hard you just need a letter from your doctor asking to place you in a more appropriate category.... I help customers get there cat c for clay shooting and its not semi auto rifles you can Only get cat c for sports shooting..... which is semi auto shotguns and pump action shotguns with 5 round magazines only
> 
> 
> And to beard its easy you just leve the bolt open on a semi auto



What do you do for a crust?


----------



## shell477 (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeo said:


> its not that hard you just need a letter from your doctor asking to place you in a more appropriate category.... I help customers get there cat c for clay shooting and its not semi auto rifles you can Only get cat c for sports shooting..... which is semi auto shotguns and pump action shotguns with 5 round magazines only



Ok I thought it was a fairly involved process, I know you can do it with a letter from a doctor but thought the Firearms Registry is very thorough in making sure you need it


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had nothing to do with them except for that one pig. There is absolutely no reason in my mind that anyone in Australia would need one for there own personal use. 

It's the self loading that i don't like, pull the trigger and literally BANG there's another one ready to go. Where as with my rifle, bang and my gun is safe. 



snakeo said:


> being scared of a semi autos is is just showing a lack of experience
> 
> semi autos do have there place in sports shooting tho such as ipsc comps idpa ect we can own handguns for those comps but no semi auto long arms just silly





snakeo said:


> You must not have had much to do with semi autos..... You just leave the bolt open simple as....


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

Shell It depends each case is assessed on a case to case basis... some times its a peace of piss some times its a dick around!

Beard I Work for Nioa tradeing... and do some cit work every now and then

NIOA - Australia's leading wholesale firearms distributor


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea mate I know NIOA  I likey very much


----------



## shell477 (Sep 28, 2011)

I used to work in a sporting store that sold firearms etc and I dealt a lot with NIOA. One of our main suppliers, excellent service


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep I use to work in our civilian section dealing with gun shops and sporting shops I know work in our military and law enforcement section Yep we do our best to keep customers happy..


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

Are nightforce scopes all they're cracked up to be? A mate is about to put one on his .270


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

They are great But unless he wonts to shoot 500m-1k He doesnt need to spend that much on a peace of glass a .270 isnt a long range gun that I whould put a Night force on He is looking at $1500 for a peace of glass when he can go get a leupold that will do the same job for 250-500 and hed have a nice scope


----------



## Jen (Sep 28, 2011)

So, other than a head shot, what is the best way to humanely kill with a gun? Oh, and who wants to teach me to shoot?


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

Jen said:


> So, other than a head shot, what is the best way to humanely kill with a gun? Oh, and who wants to teach me to shoot?


When I teach a new shooter to hunt I all ways teach to shoot cbm (center body of mass) If you put a shot in chest say hollow point ect it will drop and die Head shoots are not the best! some animals Have thick skulls and Bullets dont all ways penetrate a skull Chest is soft and No Huge thick bones to stop the bullet penetrateing.. thats for large game such as pigs, buffaloes,scrub bull, camels and what not But small game chest or head will do


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

And people wonder why I look insulted when they call me a greenie. Essentially when you boil it down I'm an ecologist by training(zoology and botany) and I've had more than one person call me a greenie after finding that out. I find the reference insulting, in my opinion there is nothing wrong with hunting plentiful species if it's properly done and bag limits are adhered too, etc. I have nothing against the guys going out and bagging a couple of ducks for the freezer, the ones that get me are the yahoos that shoot at anything that moves.

I'll pretty much eat anything(especially love Aussie game meats and lucky enough to have a butcher nearby who stocks everythig from roo to buffalo to possum) and that often comes as a rude shock to the greenies i am forced to come into contact with :lol:


----------



## snakeo (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> And people wonder why I look insulted when they call me a greenie. Essentially when you boil it down I'm an ecologist by training(zoology and botany) and I've had more than one person call me a greenie after finding that out. I find the reference insulting, in my opinion there is nothing wrong with hunting plentiful species if it's properly done and bag limits are adhered too, etc. I have nothing against the guys going out and bagging a couple of ducks for the freezer, the ones that get me are the yahoos that shoot at anything that moves.
> 
> I'll pretty much eat anything(especially love Aussie game meats and lucky enough to have a butcher nearby who stocks everythig from roo to buffalo to possum) and that often comes as a rude shock to the greenies i am forced to come into contact with :lol:


 Lol you have every right to be insulted the greens are left wing nuts!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Sep 28, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> And that is the kind of view that ruins it for the rest of us!



yep just stupidity of the uneducated arm chair hero.

i'm been hunting duck for over 25years since child and been actively hunting for 13yrs fully licensed, i love packing the car going away but as i;ve grown up find i prefer to sit by the creek watching the day go by then actually hunting. But still get my bag limit no another body more unless otherwise. i breast the ducks and leg it throw it in camp oven goes down nicely with a fine JD and coke.



Jen said:


> So, other than a head shot, what is the best way to humanely kill with a gun? Oh, and who wants to teach me to shoot?




perhaps if you wanna learn to shoot you should join up to a rifle club and learn to use a firearm correctly and safely under guildance of experienced people.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 29, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> And people wonder why I look insulted when they call me a greenie. Essentially when you boil it down I'm an ecologist by training(zoology and botany) and I've had more than one person call me a greenie after finding that out. I find the reference insulting, in my opinion there is nothing wrong with hunting plentiful species if it's properly done and bag limits are adhered too, etc. I have nothing against the guys going out and bagging a couple of ducks for the freezer, the ones that get me are the yahoos that shoot at anything that moves.



Most, and I say MOST educated hunters hate those guys more than you (unless you are a hunter too.)
It's a bit like unlicenced snake keepers who take their snakes shopping with them.
snakeo, shame about your Dreamworld party eh?



Jay84 said:


> If duck hunting is BANNED then it means just that... NO DUCK HUNTING ALLOWED AT ALL AT ANY TIME OF THE YEAR. If i say i would prefer if duck hunting was banned, i do not mean i want duck hunting ''season'' banned and the whole year is a free for all!!! That would be smart wouldn't it. I am sure if it were needed for ''conservation and rehabilitation'' the authorities could band together a small group of hunters for this purpose.



Big diference between Duck hunting and Duck culling. Is Duck hunting banned in NSW? It is. So why do more ducks get shot there most years than Vic?


----------



## sacred_DUC (Sep 29, 2011)

Magpie said:


> Most, and I say MOST educated hunters hate those guys more than you (unless you are a hunter too.)
> It's a bit like unlicenced snake keepers who take their snakes shopping with them.
> snakeo, shame about your Dreamworld party eh?
> 
> ...



Duck season is banned and has been banned for quite few years in NSW's,

Game Council NSW


----------



## Magpie (Oct 4, 2011)

Duck season is banned yes.
So they issue DMP's to all the rice growers and more ducks are shot than would be under a hunting season.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Oct 4, 2011)

yes DMP issues permits grants no bag limits for ducks so we can set up seat esky "cull" what we can fit on back of ute, but lead to believe we can't bring the meat back over the border

what is worst is the fact the what is huntered and havested via shooters during an actual season is no where near what the "protesters claim" high percentage shooters only shoot on opening weekend. more ducks and other bird/wildlife are killed via poisons laid by farmers to protect crops


----------



## -Peter (Oct 5, 2011)

Its two different issues and one does not justify the other. On that logic we should have wombat hunting because more wombats are taken on permit than by hunters. Same with flying foxes, galahs etc etc etc...
Obfuscation and deflection from the actual issue.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 5, 2011)

I went out this morning. Got one duck and two young geese.


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I went out this morning. Got one duck and two young geese.



was it a sitting duck gordo?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 9, 2011)

Even I could hit that duck Colin lol


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 9, 2011)

Its not a sport if the other team doesnt wanna play... Just sayin...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2011)

Bonustokin said:


> Its not a sport if the other team doesnt wanna play... Just sayin...



Who said it was sport?


----------

